# hello



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

OK I'm here lets get started oh another Halloween board its getting tough to keep em strait.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

diggerc said:


> OK I'm here lets get started oh another Halloween board its getting tough to keep em strait.


Lol. Tell me about it. Thanks for signing up and welcome to the dark side of the street.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

What's up digger? The NJ contingent is growing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, welcome stranger, I mean , uh, well I think well all know, yes indeed you're strange 

Jeff aka The Frightener


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi digger...welcome!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to Unpleasant Street Digger!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the crazy strange street.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

welcome digger!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forums! This one is different from all the others; it's green!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Digger, welcome!


----------

